# Some Hiking



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Some critters we saw


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

nice pics. what kind of camera and lens are you usuing?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Canon SX500, just a high zoom digital camera.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Joey (it is Joey right?) is finally looking like a Greyhound. Lol. It's weird cause you never see them as puppies only as adults.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, Joey. He is 10 months old and 70lbs!  They grow way too fast.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Eek!!!!!! Do you grab your dogs like crazy when you see that in the background? I mean those eye's.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Eek!!!!!! Do you grab your dogs like crazy when you see that in the background? I mean those eye's.


OMG I didn't even see until you pointed it out!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Eek!!!!!! Do you grab your dogs like crazy when you see that in the background? I mean those eye's.


Nope- use the dogs at bait to get him to come closer so I can take better pics! :tongue:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. Those are some really good looking dogs. And where do you live that you see snakes like that and alligators?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> Nope- use the dogs at bait to get him to come closer so I can take better pics! :tongue:


You are so mean hahahah I'm tellin them to watch out for you and your camera.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is one from a few weeks ago:



Some from previous years, all at the same park:

This one was the biggest we've seen. He was 8-9ft and pretty massive



Baby gators








These were at Gatorland


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

And living in FL, you don't have to go anywhere to see critters! 

This guy was in my yard last week


----------

